# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Ба-3  1:35 Звезда

## Марат

Есть в Курке небольшой, но очень хороший и нужный музей - Музей юных защитников Отечества. А наша бригада взяла негласное шефство над ним. Ну, стало быть, я как замполит бригады - главный шеф. Всё у них хорошо с экспонатами, а вот боевой техники периода Великой отечественной войны нет. Вот я и решил помочь. Покупал модели и делал. Одна из них - бронеавтомобиль Ба-3. Модель сделана из коробки, доработок мало.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

А привязка машины реальна? Камуфл на Башках редко где был..
И еще, сверху не должно быть знака быстрого распознавания для авиации?

----------


## Марат

Камуфляж нашёл на сайте у БТТшников. На рисунке не было знака.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Выглядит симпатично, но критику таки внесу=) По моему серебрянка -лишнее=)

----------


## Марат

Вы гововорите о сухой кисти на гранях?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

угумс=) Вживую на фото тех лет не блестит ничего=)

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, буду знать. Мне ещё много БТТ для Музеев делать.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

http://photofile.com.ua/users/uberkarabas/

Сходите по этой ссылке. Наша техника в разделах "Разное". Человек помесячно собирает фото с ебея. Фото бывают страшные, в основном наша битая техника, которую фотографировали немцы. Но в плане "как она выглядела" , думаю, будут эти фотографии полезны.

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, схожу. Пётр, а что означает это, почти матерное, слово - ебея?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Интернет-аукцион, всемирно известный. Купить, подозреваю, можно все что угодно. И есть там подраздел, в котором продают  фото. В том числе и с войны.

----------


## Марат

Спасибо. Стал ещё чуть более грамотным.

----------


## ЛИТОВЕЦ

Я чёта невстречал фоток где на башнях БАШЕК былбы перескоп :Eek:

----------


## Марат

Я тоже. Пользовался тем, что положили в коробочку.

----------

